# Madison County



## Lshaw97 (May 22, 2017)

During the 2016-17 season, I shot a 3 yearold 8 point and two yotes. Interesting to see if anyone else has seen or got anything from Madison County. I do most of my hunting in Ila.


----------



## Milkman (May 22, 2017)

Good season anytime you get a good buck.  And please continue to shoot those nasty yotes anytime and anywhere you see them. 

I used to hunt Madison county over in the Pocataligo area years ago.  Good hunting and lots of variation of land use. Having property with all woods doesn't seem to promote as good of deer. 


Good luck and keep us informed of your progress.  We need young folks coming aboard and keeping us old geezers straight. (but some will tell you different)


----------



## madisoncounty (May 23, 2017)

I didn't put in any serious hunting time last season but I kept track of what my game cams were showing on my property and there was really nothing remarkable passing through my area in N.W. Madison County. A very small 6 point and a few buttons and smaller does.

I only own about 5.5 acres which is nearly fully wooded and would love to be able to have access to the 300+ acres across the road but I can't figure out who owns it or who to ask. Held by some trust lllp out of Atlanta and leased to someone near me but I have no clue.

If you have any suggestions on land to hunt on between Ila and the N.W. corner of the county I am all ears.


----------



## Milkman (May 23, 2017)

Madison county tax appraisals qpublic website will tell you who the owner or manager of any tract is. The mailing address will be listed too


----------



## madisoncounty (May 24, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Madison county tax appraisals qpublic website will tell you who the owner or manager of any tract is. The mailing address will be listed too



Yes I tried that. It lists a LLLP (a land trust) Hardman Land Trust to be exact out of Atlanta, and I have the phone number too, but I seriously doubt contacting anyone there would prove fruitful. 

I did click on all the nearby property to that particular Trust land and found a woman on my road that had the last name of Hardman and looked up her phone number and called her yesterday. Turned out she wasn't related and had said she thought there was a farmer nearby that leased that land for his cows. Now I am on the hunt for who that could be. I will try contacting him and maybe have some luck that way.

I was interested in buying the wooded 5 acres next to me some years back and did just as you mention and used the tax assessor website, looked them up, sent a well written letter to the land owner and never heard anything from them at all. To this day I don't think I have ever seen him visit his property.


----------

